# STB making outgoing calls to (800) 531-5602?



## chris8796 (Aug 19, 2007)

For the last couple of days, I noticed at least one of my boxes is trying to make out going calls to (800) 531-5602 about every 2hrs. The calls last 10-20s. I have 5 boxes (H20, HR20, R22) so I don't know which is the culprit. I assume this has something to do with PPV but why would it try 30 times in the last few days? Any ideas?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's probably reporting viewing data in accordance with your privacy preferences. If you don't want caller ID on the TV, you can disconnect the phone line, so long as the receiver is connected to the internet.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

You can change your privacy settings online. When I added a receiver it changed mine back to opt in, so keep an eye one it. 

In account details after you sign in to the site, over on the right where it shows your service address and info like that, there is a privacy setting. Tell them you want to opt out. This will also add a block viewing service where it shows your services like DVR and DOD, but that is for privacy, it won't block your programming.

Just like they do for me, if they want it, they can pay for it. I think I am going tell them that I would let them see what I like to watch for only $5.99/month, but they must commit to 24 months, paid up front, with a $480 early cancellation fee.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can also call a CSR and have them change the settings for you, if that's more your speed.


----------



## chris8796 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I changed my privacy settings online.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If you add a receiver or add a service or something, go back and check it. I was a little annoyed that they changed it without saying anything about it.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> If you add a receiver or add a service or something, go back and check it. I was a little annoyed that they changed it without saying anything about it.


All companies use any excuse to set you to opt-in for crap like this. I didn't even know my reciever was phoning home. Changed to opt out.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Avder said:


> All companies use any excuse to set you to opt-in for crap like this. I didn't even know my reciever was phoning home. Changed to opt out.


 It will still "Phone Home" to report things like Ordering PPV or other orders


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

curt8403 said:


> It will still "Phone Home" to report things like Ordering PPV or other orders


Not mine! I keep then disconnected when I can.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Not mine! I keep then disconnected when I can.


then don't be surprised some day to see a PPV on your bill that was ordered back in 2005.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

chris8796 said:


> For the last couple of days, I noticed at least one of my boxes is trying to make out going calls to (800) 531-5602 about every 2hrs. The calls last 10-20s. I have 5 boxes (H20, HR20, R22) so I don't know which is the culprit. I assume this has something to do with PPV but why would it try 30 times in the last few days? Any ideas?


my receivers where calling 2 different phone# 800-531-5602 & 866-709-2073 even though i opted-out on privacy option on my acct# meaning i did not want to share my viewing habits, i sent an e-mail asking them to put a stop to it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

tonyc said:


> my receivers where calling 2 different phone# 800-531-5602 & 866-709-2073 even though i opted-out on privacy option on my acct# meaning i did not want to share my viewing habits, i sent an e-mail asking them to put a stop to it.


It will also call out to report your PPV purchases and box health.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

the first number seems to be a directv number, the second seems to be a TIVO number


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

PPV i understand but Box Health? it was calling out almost 10 times a day.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

tonyc said:


> PPV i understand but Box Health? it was calling out almost 10 times a day.


Maybe it was having problems connecting to the other end.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

tonyc said:


> PPV i understand but Box Health? it was calling out almost 10 times a day.


I'm not saying this is your case; however box's also report on your system health as well. If your dish is out of alignment, a bad lnb, a box having trouble with bbc(s) going bad, a currupted hard drive, a box rebooting multile spontaeous times, a short in the line, or a switch problem, it will indeed dial out eough times to report and generate a computer initaiated service call.

This can also happen if you have one of the above issue(s) or even if it is tryign to clear/report ppv purchased and your phone line either has multiple dial tones from a unheard voicemail or some voip lines. If using a voip line; have the receiver dial *99 as the prefix which will put most lines in a uncompressed modem tolerated state for transmission.


----------

